# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Cálculo del caudal tras rotura de presa

## F. Lázaro

Echando una ojeada a la Guía Técnica para la Elaboración de Planes de Emergencias de Presas, del MMA de Junio de 2001, he visto una cosa que a lo mejor a alguien le interesa para saber el caudal que circularía tras la rotura de una presa cualquiera.

Ese caudal viene determinado por la fórmula siguiente, la cual da un primer valor de referencia del caudal que tendría la onda de rotura de una presa.

Esa expresión viene dada por:

Q = K (V · H)^0,5

En la que:

Q: Caudal punta de la onda de rotura [m3/s]
V: Volumen del embalse [Hm3]
H: Altura de la presa sobre el cauce [m]

Para presas de bóveda, queda:

Q = 780 (V · H)^0,5

Para presas de gravedad y materiales sueltos:

Q = 550 (V · H)^0,5

Un saludo.

----------


## aberroncho

Aguas abajo del embalse de Iznájar se está elaborando el plan de emergencias ante una hipotética y poco probable rotura de la presa. En los embalses de Malpasillo-Jauja y Cordobilla se están montando unos centros de control y maniobras ante estas hipotéticas avenidas así como un sistema de alarmas sonoras en todos los pueblos ribereños que avisarían a la población.
También han hecho estudios del tamaño de la ola que se generaría en este caso y no voy a dar este dato porque impone un poco. De todas formas es bueno que elaboren estos planes de emergencia, pero lo que si nos tiene que tranquilizar es que la presa es muy muy muy fiable y una rotura total sobre la que realizan estos estudios yo creo que es casi imposible que se produzca.
Me consta que estos planes de emergencia se están realizando en toda la cuenca del guadalquivir.

----------


## ben-amar

No hay que ser muy despabilado para saber lo que se nos vendria encima si Iznajar dijera adios.
Lo que si habria que calcular es lo que tardaria esa onda primera en llegar a Jauja, Badolatosa y Puente Genil.
Luego saber el efecto que tendria y los resultados de encontrarse esos pequeños obstaculos de Malpasillo y Cordobilla, ¿atenuaria para luego multiplicarse? Por que de detener la punta de la onda de Iznajar....quizas, pero luego viene el grueso,ESO NO LO PARARIA NI D..S.
De los resultados, mejor ni pensarlo, solo dependeria del volumen con el que pillase a Iznajar en el momento de rotura.
Si no fuese por la tragedia que eso supondria, ¿os imaginais el espectaculo? Las fuerzas de la naturaleza en estado salvaje y mostrando toda su furia.
Un saludo
PD: iba a terminar con comentario ironico pero solo de pensar en los resultados de la catastrofe se me han quitado las ganas

----------


## REC

.....Vamos que si revienta El Atazar con, pongamos, 400 hm3 (casi llena) según esa fórmula para bóvedas tendríamos una punta de :

140.000 m3/s !!!!!!  (las últimas crecidas del Ebro son sobre 2000 - 2500 m3/s) así que fijaos, 50 veces eso. En fín, que no pase nunca.

Saludos.

----------


## jasg555

Tengo amigos viviendo en Torremocha del Jarama,  justo debajo del Atazar. Parece ser que el estudio para emergencias por ese caso dice que en caso de rotura, en 3 minutos la ola anegaría el pueblo.

No les daría tiempo ni a decir AY!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Aguas abajo del embalse de Iznájar se está elaborando el plan de emergencias ante una hipotética y poco probable rotura de la presa. En los embalses de Malpasillo-Jauja y Cordobilla se están montando unos centros de control y maniobras ante estas hipotéticas avenidas así como un sistema de alarmas sonoras en todos los pueblos ribereños que avisarían a la población.


No deberían haber estado ya implantados esos Planes de Emergencias???  :Confused: 




> También han hecho estudios del tamaño de la ola que se generaría en este caso y no voy a dar este dato porque impone un poco.


Venga, sorpréndenos con la altura que tendría!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 




> una rotura total sobre la que realizan estos estudios yo creo que es casi imposible que se produzca.


Es muy improbable, pero siempre existe ese mínimo riesgo, al igual que en cualquier otra cosa.

Siempre que no existan deficiencias en la estructura, tendría que darse la combinación de las peores solicitaciones y escenarios posibles para que eso ocurra.




> Lo que si habria que calcular es lo que tardaria esa onda primera en llegar a Jauja, Badolatosa y Puente Genil.


Se puede calcular, pero son cálculos muy complejos ya que depende de multitud de situaciones y factores, así que, mejor, este aspecto, se lo dejamos a los competentes en la materia  :Embarrassment: 




> Luego saber el efecto que tendria y los resultados de encontrarse esos pequeños obstaculos de Malpasillo y Cordobilla, ¿atenuaria para luego multiplicarse? Por que de detener la punta de la onda de Iznajar....quizas, pero luego viene el grueso,ESO NO LO PARARIA NI D..S.


El efecto que tendría, pues creo que te los puedes imaginar...

No detendría nada. Lo único que se produciría un efecto dominó, se iría Malpasillo y Cordobilla después... :Embarrassment: 




> De los resultados, mejor ni pensarlo, solo dependeria del volumen con el que pillase a Iznajar en el momento de rotura.


Evidentemente.




> Si no fuese por la tragedia que eso supondria, ¿os imaginais el espectaculo? Las fuerzas de la naturaleza en estado salvaje y mostrando toda su furia.


´

El ruido que generaría sería ensordecedor, la vibración que provocaría sería tremenda, más que vibración, directamente generaría un sismo, de la potencia y cinética que llevaría arrasaría con todo lo que encontrase a su paso...

Un saludo a todos  :Wink:

----------


## Salut

Este... la K es una constante que dependerá de la forma de la cuenca (hipsograma, etc.), no? ¿O es el caudal punta justo en el lugar de la rotura, que luego habría que ir simulando aguas abajo?

Imagino también que la "fommula" será para una rotura de presa repentina, y no para una rotura progresiva... bien, es el escenario más dramático posible  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Esta fórmula pertenece a la expresión de Hagen, la cual, determina el caudal punta de la onda de rotura en función del volumen del embalse en el momento de la rotura y de la altura de la presa sobre cimientos.




> ¿O es el caudal punta justo en el lugar de la rotura, que luego habría que ir simulando aguas abajo?


Si no me equivoco, es así: esta expresión da el valor de referencia del caudal punta en el lugar de la rotura, luego, para el estudio de la propagación de la onda aguas abajo, habría que hacer los métodos de Puls y Muskigum (creo que eran esos  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin: ) 

La propagación de la onda de rotura aguas abajo y por consiguiente, la altura de la ola, velocidad de la misma y caudal asociado a ella, ya dependería de multitud de factores, como la forma del valle, características geométricas del cauce, obstáculos, pendientes, y todo un sinfín de etcéteras,... no se mi me explico bien así... :Confused:  :Confused: 




> Imagino también que la "fommula" será para una rotura de presa repentina, y no para una rotura progresiva... bien, es el escenario más dramático posible


Evidentemente. Se trataría de rotura total, en la que el tiempo de rotura sería instantáneo o de muy corta duración, un par de minutos, y la brecha sería hasta la cota de cauce de la presa.

En presas de bóveda esa rotura sería total, y en presas de gravedad, varios bloques de la presa.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Entonces si rompiera el José Torán provocaria una ola con 2.536m3/s, casi el cuadal del Guadalquivir cuando se desbordó este invierno :EEK!:  :EEK!: !!!!. ¿Llegaría a Lora del Río? :Confused:

----------


## Salut

^^ Bueno, si te sirve de consuelo el caudal máximo probable del Guadalquivir está por encima de los 6.000 m3/s   :Big Grin: 

Creo que está en el entorno de periodos de retorno de 10.000 años, por lo que tampoco debemos ponernos en plan apocalíptico... pero existe esa posibilidad  :Big Grin: 


EDIT: Este... guau!  Me quede bastante corto! Memoria traicionera!





http://www.chguadalquivir.es/export/...al_anexo13.pdf

La cifra de arriba es el caudal punta (en m3/s), la de abajo el volumen total de la avenida (en hm3).


Son cálculos de 1994. Es probable que se haya avanzado mucho en la metodología de cálculo, así que realmente las cifras podrían ser sustancialmente diferentes.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Entonces si rompiera el José Torán provocaria una ola con 2.536m3/s, casi el cuadal del Guadalquivir cuando se desbordó este invierno!!!!. ¿Llegaría a Lora del Río?


Has echo bien la cuenta???  :Confused:  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin: 

No es por nada, pero sólo con ver la altura en la foto que tiene el José Torán ese caudal punta es imposible... :Big Grin: 

Así a ojo de buen cubero tiene que salir por lo menos 50.000 m3/s  :Embarrassment:  :Cool:

----------


## Salut

El Cenajo, en el supuesto de que _algún día_ (  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ) estuviera lleno:

550 * ( 437 hm3 * 82 m) ^ 0,5 = 104.114 m3/s   :EEK!: 


Menos mal que entre estrechamientos, azudes, etc. llegaría un caudal punta bastante inferior a Murcia. Aun así, sería un desastre total.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> El Cenajo, en el supuesto de que _algún día_ (  ) estuviera lleno:
> 
> 550 * ( 437 hm3 * 82 m) ^ 0,5 = 104.114 m3/s


No está mal...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :EEK!: 

La que echaría un buen "chorraco" de agua sería la de Almendra. Esa se debe ir a los 500.000 m3/s...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## Luján

*DATOS ERRONEOS, POR FAVOR LEER MÁS ABAJO LOS DATOS CORRECTOS*
*
@Embalse* *Cuenca* *Capacidad (Hm³)* *TIPO* *Altura (m)* *Fase* *Qmax*
ALMENDRA             DUERO             2648,64             Bóveda             202             Explotación             *20428,4*
JOSE MARIA DE ORIOL (ALCANTARA II)             TAJO             3162             Contrafuertes             130             Explotación             *15036,06*
SERENA, LA             GUADIANA             3219             Gravedad             91             Explotación             *12692,95*
VALDECAÑAS             TAJO             1446             Bóveda             98             Explotación             *10513,43*
YESA (RTO.)             EBRO             1525,09             Materiales sueltos P hormigón             108,6             Construcción             *9544,3*
CANELLES             EBRO             678             Bóveda             151             Explotación             *8936,15*
IZNAJAR             GUADALQUIVIR             1067             Gravedad             122             Explotación             *8461,42*
BUENDIA             TAJO             1651             Gravedad             78,7             Explotación             *8453,61
*MEQUINENZA             EBRO             1530             Gravedad             79             Explotación             *8153,43
*BELESAR             NORTE             654,1             Bóveda             129             Explotación             *8112,68*
CIJARA             GUADIANA             1473,05             Gravedad             80,5             Explotación             *8075,85*
CONTRERAS             JÚCAR             852,4             Gravedad             129             Explotación             *7776,75*
PORTAS, LAS             NORTE             535,7             Bóveda             141             Explotación             *7675,69
*BREÑA II, LA             GUADALQUIVIR             823,41             Gravedad             125             Construcción             *7523,92*
RICOBAYO             DUERO             995             Gravedad             99,4             Explotación             *7375,41*
RIAÑO             DUERO             664             Bóveda             100,5             Explotación             *7214,64*
ATAZAR, EL             TAJO             425             Bóveda             134             Explotación             *6664,91
*ALARCON             JÚCAR             1117,73             Gravedad             67             Explotación             *6417,82*
ENTREPEÑAS             TAJO             802,56             Gravedad             87,35             Explotación             *6209,43*
GABRIEL Y GALAN             TAJO             924             Gravedad             73             Explotación             *6090,86
*GUADALCACIN II             C. ATLÁNTICA ANDALUZA             800             Materiales sueltos núcleo arcilla             82             Explotación             *6006,66*
ALANGE             GUADIANA             878,24             Gravedad             67,35             Explotación             *5703,7*
GRADO I, EL             EBRO             399             Gravedad             130             Explotación             *5341,21*
TOUS             JÚCAR             378,68             Materiales sueltos núcleo arcilla             135,5             Explotación             *5312,36
*ORELLANA             GUADIANA             808             Gravedad             63,45             Explotación             *5310,1*
ITOIZ             EBRO             418             Gravedad             122             Puesta en Carga             *5296,02*
TRANCO DE BEAS             GUADALQUIVIR             500             Gravedad             93             Explotación             *5057,17*

Estas son las presas con caudales de rotura superiores a 5000m³/s

*EDIT: DATOS ERRONEOS, POR FAVOR LEER MÁS ABAJO LOS DATOS CORRECTOS*

----------


## jasg555

Como suponía F. Lázaro, el embalse de Almendra es el que se lleva la palma.

----------


## Salut

Uff, la diferencia respecto a la "fommula" de F.Lázaro es tremenda!

Supongo que será cosa de la K...

----------


## Luján

> Uff, la diferencia respecto a la "fommula" de F.Lázaro es tremenda!
> 
> Supongo que será cosa de la K...



Es probable que me haya confundido a la hora de incorporar la fórmula en la hoja de cálculo. La revisaré.


EDIT: Efectivamente, cometí un error de principiante. Introduje la K dentro de la raíz cuadrada.  :Embarrassment:  :Frown: .


Mil perdones. La modifico y paso a poner los valores correctos.

----------


## Luján

Estos son los datos correctos:

Los primeros puestos son para:

*@Embalse* *Cuenca* *Altura (m)* *TIPO* *Capacidad (Hm³)* *Fase* *Qmax(m³/s)*
ALMENDRA             DUERO             202             Bóveda             2648,64             Explotación             *570534,29*
JOSE MARIA DE ORIOL (ALCANTARA II)             TAJO             130             Contrafuertes             3162             Explotación             *352626,79
*SERENA, LA             GUADIANA             91             Gravedad             3219             Explotación             *297676,04
*VALDECAÑAS             TAJO             98             Bóveda             1446             Explotación             *293624,16
*CANELLES             EBRO             151             Bóveda             678             Explotación             *249573,19*
BELESAR             NORTE             129             Bóveda             654,1             Explotación             *226574,76*
YESA (RTO.)             EBRO             108,6             Materiales sueltos P hormigón             1525,09             Construcción             *223833,63*
PORTAS, LAS             NORTE             141             Bóveda             535,7             Explotación             *214370,48
*RIAÑO             DUERO             100,5             Bóveda             664             Explotación             *201493,79*
IZNAJAR             GUADALQUIVIR             122             Gravedad             1067             Explotación             *198437,99
*BUENDIA             TAJO             78,7             Gravedad             1651             Explotación             *198254,75*
MEQUINENZA             EBRO             79             Gravedad             1530             Explotación             *191215
*CIJARA             GUADIANA             80,5             Gravedad             1473,05             Explotación             *189395,38
*ATAZAR, EL             TAJO             134             Bóveda             425             Explotación             *186140,75*
CONTRERAS             JÚCAR             129             Gravedad             852,4             Explotación             *182380,86*
BREÑA II, LA             GUADALQUIVIR             125             Gravedad             823,41             Construcción             *176451,67
*RICOBAYO             DUERO             99,4             Gravedad             995             Explotación             *172968,66*
ALARCON             JÚCAR             67             Gravedad             1117,73             Explotación             *150511,11*
ENTREPEÑAS             TAJO             87,35             Gravedad             802,56             Explotación             *145623,98
*GABRIEL Y GALAN             TAJO             73             Gravedad             924             Explotación             *142843,38*
GUADALCACIN II             C. ATLÁNTICA ANDALUZA             82             Materiales sueltos núcleo arcilla             800             Explotación             *140868,73*
SUSQUEDA             C.I. CATALUÑA             135             Bóveda             233             Explotación             *138337,35*
ALANGE             GUADIANA             67,35             Gravedad             878,24             Explotación             *133763,65
*GRADO I, EL             EBRO             130             Gravedad             399             Explotación             *125262,42*
TOUS             JÚCAR             135,5             Materiales sueltos núcleo arcilla             378,68             Explotación             *124585,79
*ORELLANA             GUADIANA             63,45             Gravedad             808             Explotación             *124532,92*
ITOIZ             EBRO             122             Gravedad             418             Puesta en Carga             *124202,62*
TRANCO DE BEAS             GUADALQUIVIR             93             Gravedad             500             Explotación             *118601,22*
CENAJO, EL             SEGURA             102             Gravedad             436,4             Explotación             *116039,31
*ANDEVALO             C. ATLÁNTICA ANDALUZA             69,5             Materiales sueltos núcleo arcilla             600             Puesta en Carga             *112313,18
*NEGRATIN             GUADALQUIVIR             75             Gravedad y materiales sueltos P asfáltica             546,24             Explotación             *111323,04*
MEDIANO             EBRO             92             Gravedad             436,36             Explotación             *110199,36*
RIALB             EBRO             99             Gravedad             402,8             Puesta en Carga             *109831,02
*GIRIBAILE             GUADALQUIVIR             83,5             Materiales sueltos núcleo arcilla             475             Explotación             *109534,95
*BARCENA             NORTE             109             Gravedad             341,46             Explotación             *106107,44*
GARCIA DE SOLA             GUADIANA             65,9             Gravedad             532             Explotación             *102981,97
*BEMBEZAR             GUADALQUIVIR             99             Gravedad             347,38             Explotación             *101995,89*
YESA             EBRO             76,5             Gravedad             446,9             Explotación             *101694,76
*GUADALMENA             GUADALQUIVIR             96,17             Gravedad             346,5             Explotación             *100400,09
*SALIME             NORTE             125             Arco Gravedad             266,3             Explotación             *100346,74*

----------


## Salut

Por cierto... de momento los valores de K que nos ha puesto F.Lázaro son 2, según sean presas de bóveda (780 mm/s) o de gravedad (550 mm/s). Imagino que su significado real será otro, aunque dimensionalmente es una velocidad :? 

m3/s = k (m3 * m)^0,5
=> k = m/s

¿Cuál es la relación entre el tipo de presa y la velocidad? 


PD: Todo esto viene a cuento de pensar cuál sería el valor K para las presas de materiales sueltos y las de contrafuertes. A ojímetro diría que los primeros se acercan más a gravedad (o incluso más bajos) y los segundos a bóveda.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Has echo bien la cuenta??? 
> 
> No es por nada, pero sólo con ver la altura en la foto que tiene el José Torán ese caudal punta es imposible...
> 
> Así a ojo de buen cubero tiene que salir por lo menos 50.000 m3/s


He vuelto a hacer la cuenta y me sale:

780 * (77 * 113)^0,5=5.602.345m3/s  :Confused:  :EEK!: 

Ahora me parece demasiado :Frown: .

----------


## Salut

El resultado exacto es:
72.758 m3/s

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Es probable que me haya confundido a la hora de incorporar la fórmula en la hoja de cálculo. La revisaré.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Efectivamente, cometí un error de principiante. Introduje la K dentro de la raíz cuadrada. .
> 
> 
> Mil perdones. La modifico y paso a poner los valores correctos.


No pasa nada  :Embarrassment: , es lo que tienen las prisas...no??  :Confused: 

Ya me extrañaba un poco a mí que Alange sólo tuviera 5700 m3/s... entonces, el agua no me coge... :Big Grin: 

Gracias por la hoja... :Wink:  El que tenga problemas cardíacos que no la mire, no sea que tenga que ponerse un par de by-pass  :Big Grin: 




> El resultado exacto es:
> 72.758 m3/s


Eso sí  :Smile:  :Wink: 

Embalses al 100%, es así: volumen en Hm3 x altura desde el cauce. Eso lo elevas a 0,5, y después, lo que te de, lo multiplicas por la K correspondiente  :Wink:

----------


## jasg555

Y para ésta?, qué caudal calculais?

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Y para ésta?, qué caudal calculais?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jsJG...eature=related


Nada, porque al estar al nivel del mar, el agua se extendería por los océanos... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jasg555

> Nada, porque al estar al nivel del mar, el agua se extendería por los océanos...


 Imagínate, tardó 100 años en llenarse. Y ha ocurrido al menos 10 veces... :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## ben-amar

> *Entonces si rompiera el José Torán provocaria una ola con 2.536m3/s*, casi el cuadal del Guadalquivir cuando se desbordó este invierno!!!!. *¿Llegaría a Lora del Río?*





> Has echo bien la cuenta??? 
> 
> No es por nada, pero sólo con ver la altura en la foto que tiene el José Torán ese caudal punta es imposible...
> 
> Así a ojo de buen cubero tiene que salir por lo menos 50.000 m3/s





> He vuelto a hacer la cuenta y me sale:
> 
> 780 * (77 * 113)^0,5=5.602.345m3/s 
> 
> Ahora me parece demasiado.


[QUOTESalut]  	 El resultado exacto es:
72.758 m3/s [/QUOTE]


O sea, queda claro que no llegarias a Lora del Rio, el taponazo te pone en Ceuta :EEK!: 

De Iznajar, ..... ¡mejor, vamos a dejarlo!¿vale? :Big Grin:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> El resultado exacto es:
> 72.758 m3/s


Gracias Salut, está claro que no he entendido la fórmula :Embarrassment: .
Pues eso no es mucho más de lo que desembalsó el otro dia el pantano de Las Tres Gargantas, ese que creo que está en China. Tuvo que hacer un desembalse de emergencia de 70.000 m3/s  :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!: .

----------


## aberroncho

Yo en estas cifras de m3/sg me pierdo y lo mismo me dá que me digan 80.000m3/sg que me digan 180.000 m3/sg. Lo que mas me puede aclarar la magnitud de la tragedia es la altura de la ola que produciría esta rotura.
Yo vivo a 100 metros del río Genil aunque tengo un desnivel de unos seis metros y mi pueblo está casi todo en la misma situación, por eso la altura que traería ese agua es la que me dejaría claro hasta donde tengo que correr para ponerme a salvo.

----------


## ben-amar

> Yo en estas cifras de m3/sg me pierdo y lo mismo me dá que me digan 80.000m3/sg que me digan 180.000 m3/sg. Lo que mas me puede aclarar la magnitud de la tragedia es la altura de la ola que produciría esta rotura.
> Yo vivo a 100 metros del río Genil aunque tengo un desnivel de unos seis metros y mi pueblo está casi todo en la misma situación, por eso la altura que traería ese agua es la que me dejaría claro hasta donde tengo que correr para ponerme a salvo.


Hola, Aberroncho. Teniendo en cuenta los datos que aporta Lujan:
IZNAJAR GUADALQUIVIR 122 Gravedad 1067 Explotación *198437,99*mtrs^3
Espero que te pillara visitando castillo Anzur
Esos 6 metros sobre el rio no iban a suponer nada

----------


## REC

> Yo en estas cifras de m3/sg me pierdo y lo mismo me dá que me digan 80.000m3/sg que me digan 180.000 m3/sg. Lo que mas me puede aclarar la magnitud de la tragedia es la altura de la ola que produciría esta rotura.
> Yo vivo a 100 metros del río Genil aunque tengo un desnivel de unos seis metros y mi pueblo está casi todo en la misma situación, por eso la altura que traería ese agua es la que me dejaría claro hasta donde tengo que correr para ponerme a salvo.


Es complicado decir la altura max de ola que se alcanzaría, dependería de muchísimos factores que por lo menos yo, no te se explicar, lo que sí sería más razonable, sería calcular la mancha de inundación que produciría ese caudal con los programas de simulación de crecidas que existen.....pero para que te hagas una idea, ese caudal es el de las crecidas mas o menos periódicas del Amazonas (no de las máximas) y que siempre han dicho que en esas circunstancias su cota sube entre 15 - 20 metros dependiendo del tramo logicamente.......y una crecida al lado de una rotura de presa implica un aumento de caudal muchísimo más lento, por tanto se comportará de muy distinta manera (entiendo que menos dañina) 
Pero vamos, en mi humilde opinión, el primer azote de agua que os llegaría de Iznajar, sería un tsunami de no menos de 20 - 25 metros que llevaría particulas de todo tipo por flotación, en suspensión y de todas las maneras que t puedas imaginar; así que pon un piso de 7-8 plantas en el cauce del Genil y hasta que no llegues a un lugar donde vieses la tela asfaltica de dicha azotea no estarías mas o menos seguro. 
Estoy convencido que me estoy quedando corto......., y que, por suerte nunca sucederá.

Un saludo.

----------


## Salut

> Yo en estas cifras de m3/sg me pierdo y lo mismo me dá que me digan 80.000m3/sg que me digan 180.000 m3/sg. Lo que mas me puede aclarar la magnitud de la tragedia es la altura de la ola que produciría esta rotura.
> 
> Yo vivo a 100 metros del río Genil aunque tengo un desnivel de unos seis metros y mi pueblo está casi todo en la misma situación, por eso la altura que traería ese agua es la que me dejaría claro hasta donde tengo que correr para ponerme a salvo.



Bueno, como ya dijimos por allí arriba ese caudal es la punta en el lugar de rotura, para una rotura repentina/muy rápida. Aguas abajo el caudal punta sería sensiblemente inferior, por la gran cantidad de obstáculos y otros que se encontraría por el camino.


DICHO LO CUAL,

Formula el caudal:
Q = S * v

Donde S es el área de la sección de interés del cauce (en m2) y v la velocidad del agua (en m/s).

La dificultad está en saber a qué velocidad pasará el agua por allí  :Big Grin:  Creo que hay formulitas para ello, pero no las tengo a mano.

Imaginemos que el agua puede llegar a pasar a 15 m/s (54 km/h)... y que la forma del cauce es: abajo un rectángulo de 20x5 m (ya que el río está canalizado), y por encima de esos 5 m a los dos lados la pendiente del talud es de 45º

A esa velocidad por el rectángulo pueden llegar a pasar: 
20x5 m = 100 m2
100 m2 * 15 m/s = 1.500 m3/s

A partir de este nivel, la cosa se complica un poquitin: el primer metro de subida pueden pasar 21*15 = 315 m3/s más, el siguiente 22*15= 330 m3/s más...


Y ahora me da pereza despejar la formula para un caso tan irreal, pero hazte a la imagen xD


EDIT: Joñe, si has dicho 6 m de altura por 100 m de distancia... si a los dos lados del cauce tuviera esa pendiente, y con un cauce de 20x5m como en el caso anterior:

S = 100 + 120*6 = 820 m2
Q = 820 * 15 = 12.300 m3/s antes de inundarte

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Bueno, como ya dijimos por allí arriba ese caudal es la punta en el lugar de rotura, para una rotura repentina/muy rápida. Aguas abajo el caudal punta sería sensiblemente inferior, por la gran cantidad de obstáculos y otros que se encontraría por el camino.
> 
> 
> DICHO LO CUAL,
> 
> Formula el caudal:
> Q = S * v
> 
> Donde S es el área de la sección de interés del cauce (en m2) y v la velocidad del agua (en m/s).
> ...


Pfff... aquí nos podemos tirar horas y horas para averiguar si el agua llegaría o no... :Embarrassment: 

Se haría así evidentemente, pero... al haber multitud de factores que intervienen, el cálculo se hace muy pero que muy complejo... :Big Grin: . Aun así, hay fórmulas para ello las cuales te dan valores bastante cercanos a los reales pues se han ido "creando" respondiendo a diferentes situaciones ya reales... y según parece son bastante aproximativas...

Pero os podréis hacer una idea de como serán los cálculos... una buena dosis de álgebra y análisis matemático  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Aberroncho... si vives a 100 metros del Genil y con un desnivel de 6 metros... ya puedes coger el coche en ese supuesto, si no quieres acabar en la costa norte de Marruecos  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:  :Wink: 




> Formula el caudal:
> Q = S * v
> 
> Donde S es el área de la sección de interés del cauce (en m2) y v la velocidad del agua (en m/s).
> 
> *La dificultad está en saber a qué velocidad pasará el agua por allí*  Creo que hay formulitas para ello, pero no las tengo a mano.


Pues fíjate si tiene que ser difícil... te imaginas aforar con un molinete toda esa avalancha de agua y decir el caudal y velocidad exacta... tiene que ser tremendo  :EEK!:

----------


## ben-amar

Lo dicho, Aberroncho.
Mejor que pillara cogiendo esparragos por Castillo Anzur....o tomando cafe en mi casa.
Ahí, as mi, no me pilla ni de coña. Vivo en la zona mas elevada de Puente Genil; y es que mis padres vivieron varias riadas, yo la del 63. Ya no me pilla ninguna mas :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## REEGE

Que después de varios sucesos de avenidas e inundaciones, la gente aprenda a respetar lo que es del rio, y no eche toda la culpa a gobiernos, confederaciones, etc... porque los periodos de sequias y los periodos de fuertes lluvias, los tendremos siempre con nosotros... Y mucha de la culpa de los destrozos es sólo nuestra por construir en sitios prohibidos o por ayuntamientos corruptos por dejar construir en sitios imposibles...

Y como anécdota en lo que éste hilo habla, decir que éste lluvioso año, y tras taponarse un tubo bajo una carretera de un afluente del Fresnedas, formó un embalse la propia carretera, el agua comenzó a saltar por encima de ella, y en definitiva, causó lo que a toda presa de materiales sueltos le ocurriría al pasarle el agua por encima, se reventó y toda esa agua en una gran ola a un Embalse al 110%... Los cálculos de un servidor fueron, una subida de la cota del embalse de unos 60 cm en menos de 30 minutos...
Bestial, éste año hidrológico que gracias a Dios, en ésta zona del norte del Rio Andaluz, finalizó el pasado 15 de Junio, y al que ya le echamos de menos eso de llover!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Muchos saludos a todos...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Los cálculos de un servidor fueron, una subida de la cota del embalse de unos 60 cm en menos de 30 minutos...


EDIT: Pues una buena balsa de agua se formaría no????  :Confused:  Eso son unos buenos pocos de m3, no son tres o cuatro precisamente... :Embarrassment: 




> al que ya le echamos de menos eso de llover!!!


Ya estás deseando esas noches de emergencia en el Fresnedas, con tormenta, lluvia, frío, saliendo agua a raudales por el aliviadero, mirando con temor como sube la cota????  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Te gustan las emociones fuertes... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jasg555

Me parece recordar haber visto éste video, no quisiera repetirlo.

Se trata de la rotura de una simple balsa de riego, eso sí, enorme.

 Y podría asimilarse a la rotura de una presa de materiales sueltos.

 Es impresionante:

----------


## sergi1907

> Me parece recordar haber visto éste video, no quisiera repetirlo.
> 
> Se trata de la rotura de una simple balsa de riego, eso sí, enorme.
> 
>  Y podría asimilarse a la rotura de una presa de materiales sueltos.
> 
>  Es impresionante:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIeNM...eature=related


Impresionante video jasg555 :EEK!: 

Si esos son los efectos de una balsa no quiero ni imaginar lo que ocurriría en uno de nuestros embalses 

Un saludo

----------


## ben-amar

> Impresionante video jasg555
> 
> Si esos son los efectos de una balsa no quiero ni imaginar lo que ocurriría en uno de nuestros embalses 
> 
> Un saludo


La verdad es que ya tenemos una muestra de lo que ocurriria si la rotura fuese de uno de de los grandes: TOUS.

Así que mejor que no ocurra.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Me parece recordar haber visto éste video, no quisiera repetirlo.
> 
> Se trata de la rotura de una simple balsa de riego, eso sí, enorme.
> 
>  Y podría asimilarse a la rotura de una presa de materiales sueltos.
> 
>  Es impresionante:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIeNM...eature=related


Tremendo video jasg555  :EEK!: , no lo había visto  :Embarrassment: 

A lo tonto a lo tonto, pedazo brecha que se hizo... :EEK!: 

EDIT:




> La verdad es que ya tenemos una muestra de lo que ocurriria si la rotura fuese de uno de de los grandes: TOUS.


Pero no hay ningún vídeo del momento exacto de la rotura. Si hay algunas imágenes ya cuando el vaso estaba vacío y la presa "abierta" por la mitad, pero del momento de la brecha no  :Embarrassment:

----------


## jasg555

> La verdad es que ya tenemos una muestra de lo que ocurriria si la rotura fuese de uno de de los grandes: TOUS.
> 
> Así que mejor que no ocurra.


 Dudé en nombrar Tous o no, no lo hice porque fué dramático :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luján

Hola!

Hoy en la tele estoy viendo mientras escribo esto una bonita recreación de la rotura de la presa Hoover, en Estados unidos.

Que nadie se altere, es la película Superman.

Realmente, el efecto que tiene el agua sobre la maqueta de la zona puede ser bastante fiel.

De hecho se utilizan maquetas para simular los efectos del agua (y del aire) sobre las estructuras, ya sean diques, presas, puentes, etc.


Por cierto, que la rotura de la presa Hoover tendría una caudal punta de 1540942,56 m^3/s aproximadamente (223m de altura y 35200Hm^3 de capacidad aproximada)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Realmente, el efecto que tiene el agua sobre la maqueta de la zona puede ser bastante fiel.
> 
> De hecho se utilizan maquetas para simular los efectos del agua (y del aire) sobre las estructuras, ya sean diques, presas, puentes, etc.


Así es. Todos los cálculos sobre desalojo de caudales, roturas, etc, se hacen con modelos reducidos de las presas a estudiar, y, los resultados obtenidos, se extrapolan a las dimensiones reales... :Embarrassment: 

Un ejemplo que he encontrado rápido por la web:


Ensayo en modelo reducido del aliviadero de la presa de Castrovido(Burgos), por parte del CEDEX

Y aquí, un pdf muy interesante sobre el modelo físico reducido de la presa de Mª Cristina: http://hercules.cedex.es/FMA/Cristina.pdf




> Por cierto, que *la rotura de la presa Hoover tendría una caudal punta de 1540942,56 m^3/s* aproximadamente (223m de altura y 35200Hm^3 de capacidad aproximada)


Tampoco es para tanto... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

> Pero no hay ningún vídeo del momento exacto de la rotura. Si hay algunas imágenes ya cuando el vaso estaba vacío y la presa "abierta" por la mitad, pero del momento de la brecha no


De esta no hay video porque para esas fechas es poco probable que alguien lo tuviese y por la hora y rapidez en que se produjo.
Prefiero quedarme sin video de cualquier otra rotura, demasiado daño, material y humano :Frown:

----------


## REEGE

La presa de Teton, una estructura de 93 m de altura, construida con suelos
compactados, rompió cuando estaba próxima a alcanzar el máximo
nivel de agua en el embalse. La presa había sido diseñada por el “US Bureau
of Reclamation” una autoridad mundial en el diseño y construcción
de presas. Su manual Design of small dams ha sido tradicionalmente una
fuente de procedimientos, datos y soluciones constructivas para los proyectistas
de presas.

FUENTE YOUTUBE Y WWW.CICCP.ES

----------

